# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما الحل لمشكلة تقاطر البول ؟

## مبارك

اخواني الكرام

سأكون معكم صريح جدا واعذروني 


أنا قد تجاوزتُ سن الأربعين ، وأعمل في شركة مرموقة 

لكن تعبت في الآونة الأخيرة من موضوع التطهر من البول 

سألت إمام مسجد الحي ، وقال لي : انتبه لا توسوس ، ففيه واحد من العلماء - سماه ونسيته - يقول : الذّكَر كالضرع إن تركته يبقى مكانه ماينزل منه شي  ، وإن حلبته يدر معك .

واجتهدت إني اتركه بعد الفراغ من البول .
والله  أجد ينزل منه بول يعني نقاط خصوصا إن جلست على الأرض 
بعدين رحلت للإمام مرة ثانية 
ودلني جزاه الله خيرا على موقعكم 

وهذه مشكلتي 
ماهي الطريقة الصحيحة للتطهر من البول ؟

ودائما  أحلب الذكر كثيرا حتى أتيقن إنه مابقي شيء من البول حتى لاينزل على نقاط منه 

وبعد ما أتغسل منه  وبعد ما أصلي .. أشعر ببلل في مكان مخرج البول .. وهذا بعض الأحيان 

وأقطع التفكير في ذلك أحيانا ، وأحيانا لا أقطع التفكير ، فأفتش وأجد شي بسيط من ماء ولما أمسكه أجده لزج مثل المذي ، ولونه مو واضح لأنه يسير جدا 
ولم يكن لدي وقتها شهوة ، وليس هناك برد 
فكيف الحل ؟ والله إني في حيرة وتعب .

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

أخي الكريم 
هذه مشكلة يعاني منها كثير من الناس ، ولها حل من الجانب الطبي ، ولها ـ إن شاء الله ـ حل شرعي ...
وهذا العالم الذي ذكر لك إمام المسجد هو شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية . 
والفقهاء قد ذكروا مسألة النتر، وهي: إخراج ما في البول من الذكر، وأنكر عليهم شيخ الإسلام وعدَّ هذا من البدع الجالبة للوسواس .
لكن كأن الطب الآن يرجح جانب الفقهاء لمن به مشكلة في عضلات المجاري.  
وهذا مقال جيد كنت حفظته نشر في صحيفة الرياض ، ولعلي أعود لا حقا للموضوع فالوقت ضيق الآن . 
تقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول
جريدة الرياض 
http://www.alriyadh.com/2005/08/28/article90444.html
ان حدوث تقاطر البول بعد الانتهاء من التبول، الذي يجب تميزه عن التقاطر الذي يحصل في آخر عملية التبويل، حالة شائعة ومزعجة للملايين من الرجال تنغص حياتهم وتسبب لهم القلق والارتباك واحياناً الصعوبة في اداء واجباتهم الدينية من حيث الصلاة. انها تعود عادة لتضخم البروستاتا الحميد وتضيق في الاحليل مع اعراضها المألوفة التي قد تستدعي المعالجة ولكن هنالك بعض الحالات التي لاعلاقة لها بانسداد الاحليل وقد يكون سببها الرئيسي تراكم كمية من البول في الاحليل بعد التبول لعدم قدرة العضلات المحيطة به من التقلص وافراغه كاملاً فضلاً ان كما تبين في بعض الابحاث قد يكون الاحليل واسعاً ورخواً، ان العلاج المألوف في تلك الحالات يرتكز اما على تدليك الاحليل من الاسفل الى الأعلى بعد التبول لافراغه. أو القيام بتمارين لى العضلات المحيطة به لتقويتها ومنع التسرب البولي بعد ان يكون الرجل قد لبس ثيابه وغادر الحمام. 
وحيثما ان تلك الحالة المزعجة لم تلاق الاهتمام الطبي الكافي مع قلة الابحاث حولها فقد اخترنا دراستين قام باحداهما الدكتور باترسون وزملاؤه من جامعة فليندرز في استراليا قارنوا بها نتائج تدليك الاحليل أو التمارين بالنسبة إلى وضع حد لذلك السلس البولي الذي حدد مداه بواسطة الرفائد الموضوعة على العضو التناسلي بعد الانتهاء من التبول وقياس وزنها بعد تبللها بالبول خلال حوالي 24 ساعة، وقد شملت تلك الدراسة 45 رجلاً تتراوح اعمارهم بين 36 و83 سنة مصابين بهذه الحالة بدون اية اعراض بولية اخرى أو عمليات جراحية سابقة على المثانة أو البروستاتا أو الاحليل.. وقد قسموا هؤلاء الرجال بالنسبة للمعالجة إلى 3 فئات مع 15 رجلاً في كل فئة الاولى عولجت بالنصائح الطبية والفئة الثانية بتدليك الاحليل والفئة الثالثة باجراء التمارين اليومية على عضلات الحوض وذلك لمدة 3 اشهر تم اثناءها قياس وزن الرفائد المبلولة في البداية قبل المعالجة وبعد 5 و7 و13 اسبوع من بعدها. 
وقد تم فحص هؤلاء الرجال سريرياً وتقييم البروستاتا بالاصبع عن طريق الشرج وتحديد سرعة جريان البول الكترونيا قبل المعالجة وبالنسبة الى الفئة الأولى فقد اعطيت لهم الارشادات التي تحدد كمية ونوع المشروبات والمأكولات ترشدهم إلى تطبيق سلوك خاص بالتبول واستعمال الوسائل الطبية لتخفيف الوذمة وتعليمهم السبل الاسترخائية. واما الرجال في الفئتين الثانية والثالثة فقد تلقوا المعلومات حول تشريح الاحليل والجهاز البولي وعضلات الحوض والاحليل ونوع التمارين التي ترتكز على تقليص ورفع تلك العضلات كأنهم يقطعون عملية افراغ البول إلى الخارج أو يضبطون تسرب الارياح من الشرج وذلك امام المرآة ليراقبوا ارتفاع العضو التناسلي والخصيتين عند القيام بها مع الاقتناع عن شد عضلات البطن أو الفخذ وذلك لعدة مرات يومياً في الصباح والمساء طالما ان التقلصات العضلية قوية وثابتة. 
كما يمكن للطبيب التأكد من ذلك بفحص عضلات الشرج بالاصبع وعضلات العجان يدوياً أو بآلة خصوصية. ويقوم الرجل بتلك التمارين وهو مستلقياً على الارض وجالساً وواقفاً. واظهرت تلك الدراسة تفوق التمارين على التوصيات الشفهية وتدليك الاحليل رغم ان هذا الاخير كان فعالاً في الكثير من تلك الحالات لاسيما ان جميع الرجال الذين داوموا على التمارين حصلوا على نتائج ممتازة بالنسبة إلى تقليل تقاطر البول الى اقل من 8 غرامات مقارنة بعشرة من اصل 15 رجلاً استعملوا التدليك الاحليلي و5 من اصل 15 رجلاً عولجوا بالارشادات الطبية وحسب فأحرزت افضل النتائج عندما استطاع الرجل القيام بتقلصات العضلات السريعة، اي لمدة ثانية، عشرات مرات ص مساء والتقلصات البطيئة اي بمعدل 6 ثوان لكل تقلص مع 10 تقلصات قوية في الصباح والمساء بدرجة 4 من اصل 4 اي استعمال القوة القصوى. وقد أكدت تلك الدراسة نتائج بعض الابحاث الاخرى التي برهنت فعالية تدليك الاحليل والتمارين على عضلات الحوض في معالجة تقاطر البول في آخر التبول أو بعد الانتهاء منه مع نجاح مرتفع خصوصاً مع استعمال التمارين على مدة 3 اشهر أو اكثر التي تقوي العضلات حول الاحليل لتمكينها من افراغه كاملاً.

----------


## الإكليل

نحن في انتظار  مايتفضل به الشيخ عبدالرحمن السديس

إلا أنني أسألك سؤالا :
هل لديك مشكلة في الصلوات خصوصا التكبيرات  هل تكررها ؟ فربما تكون موسوسا 

وبما أني مسلم وأتطهر للصلاة أخبرك بالتطهر الطبيعي :

1- البول جالسا ،،، فقد ورد عن سعد بن إبراهيم  أنه لايجيز شهادة من بال قائما  كما جاء في المغني لابن قدامة (1/223)

وهذا يدل على أن البول جالسا أكمل في الطهارة ، وأن من بال قائما فقد لاتصح صلاته لوجود أثر بول في ثيابه ، لأن من بال قائما غالبا ما  يترشش عليه البول . 

2- الانتظار بعد الفراغ من البول   قدر خمس دقائق 

3- الاغتسال من ذلك .

وهذه ليست فتوى ، فأنا لستُ مفتيا ، بل حتى ماعندي تعليم جامعي فمؤهلي ( ثانوية )

إلا أنني الحمد لله أقرأ في الكتب الشرعية .

----------


## آل عامر

أخي مبارك رأيت إستفسارك مبكرا ورأيت كلام الشيخ الكريم السديس وظننت أنه سوف يجيبك عاجلا 
فمثلك لايتأخر عن إجابته ولكن لعل ضيق الوقت لم يسعفه للإجابة 
وإليك فتوى العلامة ابن جبرين حفظه الله ورعاه ،وأسأل الله لك الشفاء العجل .
س : شخص مصاب بسلس البول ، هل يجوز له تأخير تبوله حتى نهاية الصلاة ؟
الجواب
ج : من ابتلي بسلس البول فعليه علاج ذلك حسب الطاقة ، فإن كان أوهامًا ووساوس شيطان فلا يلتفت إليها بل يبني على الأصل وهو الطهارة ، حتى يتحقق خروج الخارج الذي لا ينقض الوضوء إلا بيقين ، فإنْ كان خروج البول مستمرًا لا ينقطع دائمًا صلى على حسب حاله ، فإن استطاع تخفيفه فعل ، ولو بجعل قطعة أو خرقة على رأس الذكر ونحوه ، أو جعله في باغة أو لفافة تحفظ البول عن تلويث ثيابه ، فإن كان لا يخرج إلا بعد البول فعليه أن يتبول قبل الصلاة بزمن يكفي لانقطاعه ، ويغسل فرجه بالماء ، فإن غسّله بالماء البارد يوقف خروجه ، ويحرص أن لا يطول زمن تبوّله فإن خاف أن يتمادى به فتفوته الصلاة فله تأخيره إلى انقضاء الصلاة إن لم يحصل به حرق وإحصار شديد يضايقه في الصلاة . والله أعلم

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  

كما ترى في النقل المذكور أن هذه مشكلة لكثير من الناس، وقد سئلت عن هذا كثيرا، والذي أراه لك أن تراجع طبيبا مختصا ليرشدك إلى أحسن الوسائل للعلاج، وإن رأيت أن تجرب بعض الحلول المذكورة في المقال = فحسن .
ومع ذلك حاول أن تدخل الخلاء قبل الصلاة بوقت كاف إن كنت محتاجا ثم بعد ذلك جرب أحد الطرق المساعدة على خروج البول من المجاري، ثم اغسله، ثم رش شيئا من الماء على السراول، ثم لا تلتفت بعد ذلك إلى شيء .

----------


## أبو هارون الجزائري

مسألة: الجزء الأول  
ما جاء في سلس البول والمذي والدود والدم يخرج من الدبر قال : وسألت ابن القاسم عن الذكر يخرج منه المذي هل على صاحبه منه الوضوء ؟ 
قال : قال مالك : إن كان ذلك من سلس من برد أو ما أشبه ذلك قد استنكحه ودام به فلا أرى عليه الوضوء , وإن كان ذلك من طول عزبة أو تذكر فخرج منه أو كان إنما يخرج منه المرة بعد المرة فأرى أن ينصرف فيغسل ما به ويعيد الوضوء . 
قلت : فالدود يخرج من الدبر ؟ 
قال : لا شيء عليه عند مالك . 
وقال إبراهيم النخعي مثله من حديث ابن وهب عن أشهب عن شعبة . 
قلت : فإن خرج من ذكره بول لم يتعمده ؟ 
قال : عليه الوضوء لكل صلاة إلا أن يكون ذلك شيئا قد استنكحه فلا أرى عليه الوضوء لكل صلاة . 
قال : وقال مالك في سلس البول : إن أذاه الوضوء واشتد عليه البرد فلا أرى عليه الوضوء . 
قلت : فإن خرج من فرج المرأة دم ؟ 
قال : عليها الغسل عند مالك إلا أن تكون مستحاضة فعليها الوضوء لكل صلاة . 
قال : وقال لي مالك : المستحاضة والسلس البول يتوضآن لكل صلاة أحب إلي من غير أن أوجب ذلك عليهما وأحب أن يتوضأ لكل صلاة . 
قال : وسئل مالك عن الذي يصيبه المذي وهو في الصلاة أو في غير الصلاة فيكثر ذلك عليه أترى أن يتوضأ ؟ 
قال : فقال مالك : أما من كان ذلك منه من طول عزبة أو تذكر فإني أرى عليه أن يتوضأ , وأما من كان ذلك منه من استنكاح قد استنكحه من إبردة أو غيرها فكثر ذلك عليه فلا أرى عليه وضوءا , وإن كان قد أيقن أنه خرج ذلك منه فليكف ذلك بخرقة أو بشيء وليصل ولا يعيد الوضوء . قال : وسمعت مالكا يذكر قول الناس في الوضوء حتى يقطر أو يسيل , قال : فسمعته وهو يقول : قطرا قطرا استنكارا لذلك , قال : قلت لابن القاسم : فهل حد في هذا حدا أنه مذي ما لم يقطر أو يسل ؟ 
قال : ما سمعته حد لنا في هذا حدا ولكنه قال : يتوضأ . قال : وقد ذكر لنا مالك عن زيد بن أسلم عن أبيه أن عمر بن الخطاب قال : إني لأجده ينحدر مني مثل الخريزة فإذا وجد أحدكم ذلك فليغسل فرجه وليتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة قال مالك : يعني المذي . 
قال ابن وهب عن عمر بن محمد العمري أن عمر بن الخطاب قال : إني لأجده ينحدر مني في الصلاة على فخذي كخرز اللؤلؤ فما أنصرف حتى أقضي صلاتي . 
قال مالك بن أنس عن الصلت بن زيد أنه قال : سألت سليمان بن يسار عن البلل أجده فقال سليمان : انضح ما تحت ثوبك بالماء واله عنه . قال ابن وهب عن القاسم بن محمد أنه قال في الرجل يجد البلة قال : إذا استبريت وفرغت فارشش بالماء , وقال ابن وهب عن ابن المسيب أنه قال في المذي : إذا توضأت فانضح بالماء ثم قل هو الماء . 
قال ابن وهب عن يونس بن يزيد وعمرو بن الحارث عن ابن شهاب أنه قال : بلغني أن زيد بن ثابت كان يسلس البول منه حين كبر فكان يداري ما غلب من ذلك وما غلبه لم يزد على أن يتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة ثم يصلي . 
قال مالك عن أبي النضر حدثه عن سليمان بن يسار { عن المقداد بن الأسود : أن علي بن أبي طالب أمر أن يسأل له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أحدنا يخرج منه المذي ماذا عليه ؟ فإن عندي ابنته وأنا استحي أن أسأله , قال المقداد : فسألته فقال : إذا وجد أحدكم ذلك فليغسل فرجه وليتوضأ وضوءه للصلاة } . 
قال علي بن زياد قال مالك : ليس على الرجل غسل أنثييه من المذي عند وضوئه منه إلا أن يخشى أن يكون قد أصاب أنثييه منه شيء إنما عليه غسل ذكره , قال مالك : المذي عندنا أشد من الودي لأن الفرج يغسل عندنا من المذي , والودي عندنا بمنزلة البول . 
قال ابن وهب عن عقبة بن نافع قال : سئل يحيى بن سعيد عن الرجل يكون به الباسور لا يزال يطلع منه فيرده بيده , قال : إذا كان ذلك لازما في كل حين لم يكن عليه إلا غسل يده فإن كثر ذلك عليه وتتابع لم نر عليه غسل يده وكأن ذلك بلاء نزل عليه فيعذر به بمنزلة القرحة . 
المصدر: المدونة الكبرى للإمام مالك بن أنس.
مؤلفها هو سحنون ـ رحم الله الجميع ـ 
أخي كما ورد أعلاه بإمكانك أن ترش المحل الذي يتقاطر عليه البول عادة بماء، فتقضي بذلك على الوساس إن شاء الله. أما المريض بالسلس فحكمه حكم صاحب السلس.
سائل الإمام مالك هو الإمام ابن القاسم وسائل الإمام بن القاسم هو الإمام سحنون.
بالمناسبة، قد كان الإمام مالك مصاب بهذه العلة في آخر فترة في حياته، وسبب له ذلك الغياب عن حضور صلاة الجماعة، فحين سئل عن الأمر قال: ليس كل واحد ملزم بذكر معاذيره.
علق الإمام الذهبي في السير قائلا: قد أصيب الإمام مالك بذاء السلس.

----------


## حمد

لدي طريقة لإخراج البول المتبقّي بعد قضاء الحاجة ، وليست علاجاً :

استخدم ماء حاراً على الذكر وما حوله بعد قيامك من البول (برشاش الاستحمام)

هذا يُنزِل البول المتبقي بإذن الله

أما إذا كنت خارج المنزل ، فالله يعينك .

----------


## الإكليل

لقد أفادني أحد طلبة العلم بمعلومة حول يسير البول ، وهو من المهتمين بعلم أصول الفقه 
يقول : هذا الأمر وهو يسير البول الخارج بعد التبول قد يُعفى عنه إذا لم يُفرِّط في الاستنجاء أو الاستجمار ، ويمكن أن نُعْمِل قياس الشبه 
حيث إنه يتردد بين أصلين 
سلس البول قياسا على الاستحاضة ، والتبول الطبيعي 
فيشبه سلس البول في عدم انقطاعه بعد التبول مباشرة ، ويشبه التبول الطبيعي في انقطاعه بعد مدة ليست بالقصيرة من وقت التبول 

وقياس الشبه يُلحق الفرع بالأكثر شبها ، والذي يظهر من نزول شيء يسير من البول بعد التبول أنه يُلحق بالطبيعي فالخارج اليسير يُعفى عنه ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يُرى على ثيابه أثر الماء بعد أن يبول ، وقد قال كثير من الفقهاء أن ذلك من النضح بعد البول ، لأنه لوشك في خروج شيء من البول باحساس بلل يقول هذا من الماء ولايلتفت .

فإذا كان الاقدام على صلاة مفروضة مع إمكان خروج شيء لم نؤمر بالتفتيش لذلك ، بل يستحب النضح ، وحتى ندفع أثر الاحساس بالبلل نقول من الماء وهذه صلاة مفروضة ، فهذا يدل على أن اليسير من البول الخارج معفو عنه .

----------


## بندر المسعودي

يعفى عن سائر يسير النجاسات عند جمهور العلماء أما إن كان الحدث دائما" فالحدث الدائم لا ينقض الوضوء عند ربيعة ومالك وهو أختيار شيخ الإسلام والشيخ ابن عثيمين .

----------


## الإكليل

> يعفى عن سائر يسير النجاسات عند جمهور العلماء أما إن كان الحدث دائما" فالحدث الدائم لا ينقض الوضوء عند ربيعة ومالك وهو أختيار شيخ الإسلام والشيخ ابن عثيمين .


مقصودهم بالعفو عن يسير النجاسات فيما إذا كانت النجاسة اليسيرة على البدن ملتصقة  وليس النجس الخارج من السبيل فهذا وإن عفي عن نجاسته إلا أنه ناقض للوضوء عندهم ، وقد نقلتُ اجتهاد أحد طلبة العلم في ذلك هل ينقض الوضوء أو يُعفى .

----------


## نصر

*العفو عن يسير النجاسات* 



د. عبدالرحمن المخضوب 
النجاسات يجب إزالتها والتطهر منها لقول الله تعالى "وثيابك فطهر" وقول النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تنزهوا من البول فإن عامة عذاب القبر منه" رواه الدار قطني وغيره، لذا فإن الطهارة من النجاسة شرط لصحة الصلاة، وقال جمهور العلماء إنه لا يعفى عن يسير البول مثل رؤوس الإبر، قال الإمام أحمد ومالك والشافعي إنه نجاسة لا تشق إزالتها فوجبت إزالتها واستثنوا من ذلك يسير الدم والقيح فإن أكثر أهل العلم يرون العفو عن يسيرهما لما روت عائشة رضي الله عنها، قالت قد كان يكون لإحدانا الدرع فيه تحيض وفيه تصيبها الجنابة ثم ترى فيه قطرة من دم فَتَقْصَعُهُ ـ أي تدلكه بريقها، وفي لفظ ما كان لإحدانا إلا ثوب فيه تحيض فإن أصابه شيء من دمها بلته بريقها ثم قصعته بظفرها ـ رواه البخاري وأبو داود، وهذا يدل على العفو عنه، ومثل هذا لا يخفى على النبي، صلى الله عليه وسلم, ولا يصدر إلا عن أمره وقال به جملة من الصحابة فقد روى الحازم بإسناده, عن نافع أن ابن عمر كان يسجد فتجرح يداه فيضعهما في الأرض وهما يقطران دما من شقاق كان في يديه وعصر يده فخرج منها شيء من دم وقيح فمسحه بيده وصلى ولم يتوضأ". 
قلت: إن التفريق بين يسير نجاسة الدم والقيح وغيرهما من النجاسات فيه مشقة وعنت على الكثير، إذ إن تحرج الكثير من يسير البول أكثر من تحرجهم من يسير الدم لكثرة الأول في مقابل الثاني، ولو كلف المتوضئ بإزالة النجاسة وإن قلت لأدى هذا إلى الحرج المنتفي في شرعنا فقد حكي الاتفاق بالعفو عن أثر الاستجمار بعد الإنقاء واستيفاء العدد ومعلوم في غالب الظن أن الاستجمار لا يزيل النجاسة وأثرها تماما بل يبقى أثر لا يزيله إلا الماء ومع ذلك فعفي عنه دفعا للمشقة وله أن يستجمر ولو مع وجود الماء فكيف لا يقال مع هذا إنه لا يعفى عن يسير نجاسة البول فهي مما تعم بها البلوى ويشق على الكثير بل وقد يكون بابا للشيطان يلج منه على كثيري الشكوك وشديدي التحرز حتى يوقعهم في الوساوس. 
قال الإمام أبو حنيفة، رحمه الله: يعفى عن يسير جميع النجاسات لأنه يتحرى فيها بالمسح في كل الاستنجاء ولو لم يعف عنها لم يكف فيها المسح ولأنه يشق التحرز منه فعفي عنه كالدم، واختار هذا القول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، رحمه الله، إذ لا دليل مع من يفرقون بين يسير النجاسات وتمسكا بعموم قول الله تعالى: "وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج" لذا من يسير النجاسات التي يعفى عنها لمشقة التحرز منها يسير البول لمن ابتلي بالسلس وهو استمرار خروج البول إذا تحفظ تحفظا كثيرا قدر استطاعته، ومن ابتلي بخروج قطرات من البول عند قيامه وقعوده ولا يستطيع التحرز منه وهذا القول هو الموافق للأصول الشرعية والله تعالى أعلم. 
http://www.aleqt.com/2006/02/24/article_4438.html 

======================= 
ماذا يفعل إذا أصاب ثوبه نجاسة 
ما هو الحكم إذا ما أصابت بعض نقاط البول السروال التحتي عند التبول العادي أو التبول بسرعة ؟ 
1- هل يلزم الغسل ليطهر المرء نفسه ؟ 
2- هل على المسلم أن يغسل السروال التحتي بأكمله ، أم يلزمه تغيير السروال (كلما حدث ذلك) ، أم يكتفي بغسل الموضع الذي أصابه البول ؟ 
3- وكيف يصلي المسلم ( الذي أصابت نقاط البول سرواله التحتي ) ، وهل تكون الصلاة مقبولة لو صلى وهو على تلك الحالة ؟ 
4- وما هو الحكم إذا شك المسلم أنه لم يغسل بعض المواضع التي أصابها البول ؟ وهل يؤثر ذلك على الصلاة ، وعلى الطهارة ؟ 
5- هل على من صلى وهو شاك ( أنه لم يغسل بعض المواضع التي أصابها البول ) أن يعيد صلاته ؟ وهل يجوز له قراءة القرآن ومسه وهو في تلك الحالة ؟ 
6- ما هي الأمور المحرمة عليه فعلها وهو في تلك الحالة ؟ 
أرجو أن تزيل ش**** بفتوى واضحة . 


الحمد لله 
أولاً : 
يجب على المسلم أن يجتنب النجاسة ويحاول التحرز منها قدر جهده ، فعَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ قَالَ : مَرَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى قَبْرَيْنِ فَقَالَ أَمَا إِنَّهُمَا لَيُعَذَّبَانِ وَمَا يُعَذَّبَانِ فِي كَبِيرٍ أَمَّا أَحَدُهُمَا فَكَانَ يَمْشِي بِالنَّمِيمَةِ وَأَمَّا الآخَرُ فَكَانَ لا يَسْتَتِرُ مِنْ بَوْلِهِ " الحديث وفي رواية : " وَكَانَ الآخَرُ لا يَسْتَنْزِهُ عَنْ الْبَوْلِ أَوْ مِنْ الْبَوْلِ " رواه مسلم ( الطهارة / 439 )
ومعنى لا يستنزه من بوله أي لا يجتنبه ولا يتحرز منه . ولذلك كان جواز البول قائما بشرط أن يأمن من تطاير رشاش بوله على ثوبه وجسمه ، يراجع جواب سؤال رقم 9790 .
ثانيا : 
بالنسبة لفقرات السؤال 
1- إصابة النجاسة لثوب الإنسان لا توجب عليه الغُسْل . لأن النجاسة ليست من نواقض الوضوء أو الغسل وإنما يجب الغسل للحدث الأكبر والوضوء للحدث الأصغر والنجاسة ليست حدثاً فإذا كان الإنسان طاهراً وأصاب ثوبه نجاسة فإنه لا يكون محدثاً , وإنما الواجب عليه في هذه الحالة أن يزيل النجاسة .
والعبد مأمور بإزالة النجاسة عن ثيابه لقول الله عز وجل : ( وثيابك فطهِّر ) المدثر/ 4 ، ولقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دم الحيض يصيب الثوب : " تحتُّه ثم تقرضه بالماء ثم تنضحه ثم تصلي فيه " رواه البخاري ( الحيض / 297) ، وإذا كان ما أصابته النجاسة يمكن عصره فلا بد من عصره .
2- وإزالة النجاسة تكون بغسلها حتى يذهب أثر النجاسة فإذا أصابت النجاسة ثوباً فلا يجب عليه إلا غسل موضع النجاسة من الثوب الذي أصابته النجاسة ولا يلزمه أن يغسل غيره ، ولا يجب عليه كذلك أن يبدِّل ثيابه ، وإن أراد أن يبدِّل ثيابه فلا بأس في فعل ذلك .
3- أما حكم الصلاة في ثوب أصابته نجاسة ، فيجب أن يُعلم أن الطهارة من النجاسة شرط لصحة الصلاة وإذا لم يتنزه من ذلك فصلاته باطلة ، لأنه صلى وهو متلبس بهذه النجاسة ، فإذا صلى وهو متلبس بهذه النجاسة فقد صلى على وجهٍ لم يرِدْه الله ورسوله ، ولا أمر به الله ورسوله ، وقد ثبت عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد " 
- أحوال النجاسة إذا أصابت الثوب :
1- إذا جزم الإنسان بإصابة النجاسة موضعاً معيناً في الثوب ، فإنه يجب أن يغسل ما أصابته النجاسة .
2- أن يغلب على الظن أنها أصابت مكاناً معيناً .
3- أن يكون عند الإنسان احتمال في مكان بقعة النجاسة ، فالحالة الثانية والثالثة على الإنسان أن يتحرى فيهما ، فما غلب على ظنه أنه أصابته النجاسة فإنه يغسله .
انظر الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين 2/221 .
- حكم يسير النجاسة : 
قال بعض أهل العلم : لا يعفى عن يسير النجاسة مطلقاً .
وقال بعضهم : يُعفى عن يسير سائر النجاسات ، وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة واختيار شيخ الإسلام لا سيما فيما يبتلى به الناس كثيراً فإن المشقة في مراعاته والتطهرمنه حاصلة والله تعالى يقول : ( وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج ) الحج/78 ، والصحيح ما ذهب إليه أبو حنيفة وشيخ الإسلام ، ومن يسير النجاسات التي يعفى عنها لمشقة التحرز منه يسير سلس البول لمن ابتلي به وتحفظ منه تحفظاً كثيراً قدر استطاعته .
انظر الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمين 1/382 
وأما حدُّ اليسير أن المعتبر ما اعتبره أوساط الناس أنه كثير فهو كثير وما اعتبروه قليلاً فهو قليل .
وعليه فيقال : أن الأصل إذا أصاب ثوب الإنسان نقط البول فإنه يغسل ما أصاب ثوبه منه حتى يغلب على ظنه زوال النجاسة ، وما بقي مما لم يغسله فيكون داخلاً في يسير النجاسة المعفو عنه كما سبق . والله أعلم 
- أما إذا جهل النجاسة فقد سئل الشيخ ابن باز عن ذلك فقال :
إذا كان لم يعلم نجاستها إلا بعد الفراغ من الصلاة فصلاته صحيحة ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمَّا أخبره جبريل وهو في الصلاة أن في نعليه قذَراً خلعهما ولم يُعد أول الصلاة . وهكذا لو علمها ( أي النجاسة ) قبل الصلاة ثم نسي فصلى فيها ولم يذكر إلا بعد الصلاة ، لقول الله عز وجل : ( ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن نسينا أو أخطأنا ) ، …
أما إذا شك في وجود النجاسة في ثوبه وهو في الصلاة لم يجز له الانصراف منها سواء كان إماماً أو منفرداً وعليه أن يتم صلاته .
فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز 12/396-397 .
4- مسألة الشك في إزالة النجاسة : إذا أصابت النجاسة ثوبه فيكون هذا هو الأصل ويكون هذا الأصل متيقن فيه حتى يزول ، وزواله بزوال النجاسة فإذا شك هل أزال النجاسة أم لا ، فإنه يبني على اليقين ، وهو أنه لم تزل النجاسة . وكذلك العكس فإن تيقن أنه طاهر ثم شك هل أصابت ثيابه نجاسة أم لا فيقال إن الأصل الطهارة لأنها هي المتيقَّنة .
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : الإنسان بملابسه الأصل فيه أن يكون طاهراً ما لم يتيقن ورود النجاسة على بدنه أو ثيابه وهذا الأصل يشهد له قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين شكى إليه الرجل أنه يجد الشيء في صلاته ـ يعني الحدث ـ فقال : " لا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتاً أو يجد ريحاً " 
فإذا كان الشخص لا يجزم بهذا الأمر فالأصل الطهارة ، وقد يغلب على الظن تلوث الثياب بالنجاسة ولكن ما دام الشخص لم يتيقن فالأصل بقاء الطهارة .
فتاوى ابن عثيمين 11/107 
5- والذي لا يجوز للإنسان إذا كانت على ثيابه نجاسة هو الصلاة فقط . حتى ولو كان متطهراً من الحدث أما باقي الأفعال من قراءة القرآن وغيرها فلا تحرم . 
والله أعلم .

الإسلام سؤال وجواب 
====================
يخرج منه بول يسير بعد الوضوء فهل يعفى عنه
هل يعفى عن سلس البول اليسير ؟ ذلك أني في بعض الأحيان إذا وضعت ملابسي أجد أن شيئاً يسيراً قد خرج مني ، وبدون أن أشعر به. هل يجب علي أن أتفقد ملابسي الداخلية عند كل صلاة ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا .


الحمد لله
إذا تيقنت من خروج شيء من البول ، فإنه يلزمك إعادة الوضوء وغسل ما أصاب من ثيابك ، وإذا كان موضع البول لا يتبين لك ، فإنك تغسل ما يغلب على الظن أنها أصابته حتى تجزم بزوال النجاسة .
قال في "زاد المستقنع" : " وإن خفي موضع نجاسة غسل حتى يجزم بزواله ".
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرحه : " يعني إذا أصابت النجاسة شيئا ، وخفي مكانها ، وجب غسل ما أصابته حتى يتيقن زوالها . واعلم أن ما أصابته النجاسة لا يخلو من أمرين : إما أن يكون ضيقا ، وإما أن يكون واسعا . فإن كان واسعا فإنه يتحرى ، ويغسل ما غلب على ظنه أن النجاسة أصابته ؛ لأن غسل جميع المكان الواسع فيه صعوبة . وإن كان ضيقا فإنه يجب أن يغسل حتى يجزم بزوالها " انتهى من "الشرح الممتع" (1/435).
وبهذا تعلم أنه لا يعفى عن يسير البول .
وينبغي أن تحذر من الوسوسة ، فإنها داء وشر إذا تمكن من الإنسان أدخل عليه الهم ، وأورثه الشك ، وثقّل عليه العبادة ، فاحذر من ذلك .
ولهذا نقول : لا تفتش في ملابسك ، ولا تهتم بهذا الأمر حتى يزول عنك .
سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : إذا انتهيت من الوضوء واتجهت إلى الصلاة أحس بخروج قطرة من البول من الذكر، فماذا عليَّ ؟
فأجاب : " الذي ينبغي أن يُتلهى عن هذا ويُعرض عنه ، كما أمر بذلك أئمة المسلمين ، ولا يلتفت إليه ، ولا يذهب ينظر في ذكره ، هل خرج أو لا ؟ وهو بإذن الله إذا استعاذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم وتركه يزول عنه ، أما إذا تيقن يقيناً مثل الشمس فلابد أن يغسل ما أصابه البول وأن يعيد الوضوء لأن بعض الناس إذا أحس ببرودة على رأس الذكر ، ظن أنه نزل شيء ، فإذا تأكد فكما قلت لك . وهذا الذي تقول ليس فيه سلس ؛ لأن هذا ينقطع، السلس يستمر مع الإنسان ، أما هذا فهو بعد الحركة يخرج نقطة أو نقطتين ، هذا ليس بسلس ؛ لأنه إذا خرجت نقطتان وقف ، فهذا يغسل ويتوضأ مرة ثانية ، وهكذا يفعل دائماً ، وليصبر وليحتسب " انتهى من "لقاء الباب المفتوح" (184/15).
وأما سلس البول فهو خروجه بلا انقطاع في وقت معين ، والمصاب بذلك يلزمه أن يغسل فرجه ، ويعصب عليه ما يمنع انتقال البول إلى بدنه وثوبه ، ويتوضأ بعد الدخول الوقت .
ونرجو مراجعة جواب السؤال رقم (39494) لمعرفة أحكام سلس البول . 
والله أعلم .




الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## احميشان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
...............
اود ان اقترح عليك دواء طبيعيا لحالتك هذه
وقد سماها الاطباء العرب سلسا
وسماها الفقهاء ب سلس البول
وقد جربنا هذا الدواء فوجدنا له نتائج حميدة بحول الله مع قوته
.........
وهو ان تاخذ جزءا من الزنجبيل المدقوق المنخول ناعما
......
وجزءا قدره من الشبت المدقوق المنخول ناعما كذلك
وهذا الشبت.بكسر الشين المشددة وفتح الباء وتشديد التاء. ليس هو الشبة المعروفة بالشب... لا 
بل هو عقار يعرف لدى العطارين عندنا في المغرب ب الكرويا العمياء
...
وتخلطهما حتى يتجانسا
..........
ثم تستعمل من ذلك الخليط درهما. والدرهم  الطبي يساوي 03.11غرام
اي ملعقة صغيرة في كاس "شاي" او "قهوة" او "حليب" "حلو" ساخن بدرجة الغليان
مرة او مرتين في اليوم مع الاكل لمدة اسبوع
وستجد لذلك نتيجة مذهلة ان شاء الله ودون اية مضاعفات
جرب تر عجيب قدرة الله تعالى في طب الاعشاب
...........
والله الشافي
...والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات

----------


## حمد

> فكان مذهب حذيفة وزيد بن ثابت والحسن وعطاء وقتادة أن *البلل* لا يبطل الوضوء في الصلاة [ ] على من تيقنه حتى *يقطر* فإذا قطر بطل الوضوء


http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=sa

----------


## أخوكم العتيبي

*يا جماعة الله يجزيكم بالخير ..*

*أنتم فيكم العلماء والمشايخ الأفاضل ..*

*بس انا اعاني من نفس المشكلة القطرات ما بعد البول والله اني يضيق صدري من هالحالة الي فيني لكن* 

*الحمد لله على كل حال يا جماعة الي يقول يقعد 10 دقائق في الحمام صراحة مشقة وتعب وهذي بتزيد المشاكل* 

*النفسية انا من ناحيتي لا ادري ان كان وضوئي سليم ولا لا لكن النية فوق كل شيء انا مبتلئ واعلم ذلك*

*لكن اني انتظر متى تنقطع القطرات صعبة !! انا الان اغسل بالماء وارش على سروالي الداخلي بالماء فقط*

*ولا التفت سواء كان يقطر او لا فعلت ما استطيع .. اما من ناحية ضع مايحول بين ذكرك والسروال حتى لايتسخ*

*فاعطني ما اضع يا اخي الكريم لكي افعل لاتدعني احتار ما اضع فالمناديل الورقية لاتنفع فما الذي ينفع ؟!!*



*لكن يا جماعة هل طهارتي بذلك سليمة أرجوا ذلك والله يعلم ان حتى الطريقة الي ذكرتها مُتعبتني جداً .. !!*

----------


## أخوكم العتيبي

أرجو الرد على مشاركتي أعلاهـ ^_^

----------


## حمد

أخي العتيبي ، اقض حاجتك . واخرج من الحمام .. ولا تقعد
ثم ارجع بعدها بفترة ، واغسل ما قطر .

----------


## أخوكم العتيبي

> إذا استبريت وفرغت فارشش بالماء


هل لازم اسوي الاستبراء !؟ لاني قريت عنه بس ما فهمت صراحة !

----------


## احميشان

السلام عليكم 
الأخ الجسور
حاولت ان اجيبك على سؤالك
فلم يتم الأرسال
وسأعود ان شاء الله 
سلام

----------

